# Halfshafts



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

I was recently told by a mechanic performing an annual inspection that I need a new halfshaft for my '93 Sentra. I looked this up in my shop manual and it doesn't seem to hard, except it requires the use of some special tools to prevent you from damaging the oil seals when you place the new shaft back in the transaxle. 
Does anyone have any expierence with this job? Are these tools definitely needed? Can I rent them somewhere? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I am actually gonna be replacing my passenger-side halfshaft this coming monday. It's not too difficult of a repair, and yes some tools are needed. I had my driver-side shaft replaced last year. You will need to get an axle socket to undo the big ol' nut on the end... not sure on size (sorry), but someone here can back me up, or call a parts store. First off, drain the tranny fluid. This way, when you dislodge the shaft from the tranny, you won't flood the ground!  Once the axle nut is off, unhook the brake lines, and dislodge the rotor/caliper from the axle. From here, it isn't too bad. If I remember correctly, the driver-side will have a "circlip" around the splines on the part that inserts into the tranny. This requires a screwdriver or pointy object to put pressure on the clip to release the halfshaft. It will take some work, so don't be afraid to man-handle it a bit. I believe the passenger-side does NOT have a circlip (I'll find out monday). Once the shaft is out, just replace it with the new one and reinstall everything in reverse order. When setting the new shaft in, make sure the splines meet up with the inside of the tranny --- easier said then done. Also, put the axle nut partially on the axle and, if handy, put a piece of wood on the end with the nut and wack the wood with a hammer... to set the axle in the tranny. Sometimes there is a "click!" sound, other times you just tug on the shaft if it is in. You can always opt to buy a repair kit for the boot, but most people (I found this out) say it is worth it to do the full shaft install. There is a write up on how to do the install on SE-R.net (Archives), but unfortunately I don't have the link handy. Hope this helps... I don't have that much mechanical experience, but it's not one of the more difficult replacements. Let us know how it turns out! And sorry for the long post. LOL


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I've pulled both halfshafts. 
Had to replace the outer CV boots. 
The first time is always a pain but the second shaft went smoothly. 
It's not too difficult to do, especially if you have access to some tools and a garage or decent work area. Took me about three hours to get the shaft out, clean up the CV joint and reinstall with a new boot and grease. If you have the new shaft ready to go I bet you could do it in about an hour.
Things you'll need...
22mm open-end closed end to remove the pivot joint nut.(maybe even a pickle fork to separate the two is a good idea)
32mm socket (to remove the hub nut)
Small pry bar or large flathead screwdriver (to gently pry the shaft from the transaxle)
Cotter pins to replace the ones in the pivot joint and the hub nut.


Take you time and go slow to avoid damaging anything. You’ll be happy you did.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Just take your time it's going to be a pain to remove the drivers side axle, 
be careful if you do use a pickle fork they generally split the ball joint, you shouldn't need one, just thread a nut on the ball joint and use a 5lb sledge. 
Oh and have fun with the grease.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I work on se-r's almost everyday and have never had to take a balljoint apart to a get axle out. Or take a break line off.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> *I work on se-r's almost everyday and have never had to take a balljoint apart to a get axle out. Or take a break line off. *



I 2nd that, but taking the brake line off might be easier OR better for experience. Up to you.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Yesterday, with the help of some local Nissan gearheads, we replaced the passenger-side halfshaft on my Sentra. Install went as scheduled, with the exception of one thing. We were under the impression that the passenger-side did NOT possess a circlip. Maybe we were incorrect / naive in thinking this. But it does..... oh it does! Naturally, once we figured out our mistake (could have saved time buy checking the new halfshaft... DOH!  ) the replacement went smoothly.

*Moral of post* --- Both halfshafts on a B13 Automatic Sentra have "circlips". Could be different for other models / transmissions.

Thanks go out to Brad Burdic and Justin McClanahan for a job well done!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I assume the circlip you are refering to is the ring located at the transmission end of the halfshaft. How could you have saved time in the removal so that when I do this very soon I can use this technique.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

In order to properly remove each halfshaft from the tranny, you will need to dislodge the circlip (yes, you are correct.... the ring at the transmission end of the shaft). To do this, get a pry bar or long flathead screwdriver. As you are tugging on the halfshaft, have someone stick the pry bar/screwdriver into the area where the shaft meets the tranny. Gently, or not so gently  , "pry" (for lack of a better word) the halfshaft away from the tranny casing, so that pressure is taken off of the circlip. This is not a one-time process.... you will need to experiment with just where to place the pry bar/screwdriver and at what angle. For the most part, you can dislodge it in about 5-10 minutes, depending on your skill level. Sometimes it only takes one try, others you will be there scratching your head thinking "is this ever going to come out"? Eventually, yes. Hope this helps any. Post back if you have any other comments or questions. Good luck!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Just be careful when prying that you do not damage the seal...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Thx Brad, I forgot that part. Listen to the Moderator! LOL


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Are you guys all saying you don't have to remove the bolts that secure the strut to the steering knuckle? CHILTONS says to remove those bolts, but they on sooo damn tite! After 2 hrs, I gave up. I'm trying to install a new outer CV Boot (driver side) on my 91' SE-R. I got the hub, rotor, caliper removed, but now I'm stuck. Do I just pry the half shaft out now? Ahhh... I'm sooo fustrated!!! I feel sooo incompetent... I just keep buying more tools everyday and move one bolt at a time. Help would be cool!

PEace
C-mo


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

You gotta take the 2 bolts out of the bottom of the strut. There tight as hell but they have to come out. Are they the factory bolt's and have never been out? Trust me they'll come loose and the ball joint dosn't have too. Sometimes it's a PITA to get the axle outta the hub but it will come out. Just have to call it the right name


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Dang, that was a fast reply!!!! OK, if you say they will come loose, ok. I will do it tomorrow morning. I just don't have enough torque for it... I only have a wrench about 1ft long that fits over the bolt. Got no pipes or nothing. but i'll try it. Mad props! Thanks. Now i can go to sleep and dream how I'm gonna do it. Damn, I know after I get those bolts off, I'm not gonna be able to remove the half shafts. Peace

Peace
C-mo


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

cmotek24 said:


> *Dang, that was a fast reply!!!! OK, if you say they will come loose, ok. I will do it tomorrow morning. I just don't have enough torque for it... I only have a wrench about 1ft long that fits over the bolt. Got no pipes or nothing. but i'll try it. Mad props! Thanks. Now i can go to sleep and dream how I'm gonna do it. Damn, I know after I get those bolts off, I'm not gonna be able to remove the half shafts. Peace
> 
> Peace
> C-mo *


 Dude I'm in dallas. Where do you live?


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Plano, but I'm in NY right now. I go to school in Rochester, NY. Staying in Westchester, NY for the summer. I posted a thread for some helpers in my area, since my uncle's place doesn't have a garage! It's a condo. I'm having to a buy a different tool everyday. But I'm trying to "save" the $175 that nearby shops estimated.

You in Dallas where?

Peace
C-mo


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Let me know when you get back to Tx. We got a lotta of se-r's down here. I've been tunin them sense 91 or so. Were gonna run at the SCCA regionals at texas motor speedway this weekend in a 92 classic in the ITS class.............james


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Hey James! Where have you been man? I've been tryin to get a hold of you. I could really use some help on my rack&pinion and maybe a torque converter change.

Ya'll going to have any meets anytime soon? Let me know please.

dan
[email protected]


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

lol I guess you on your own lol.... Darren are you gonna replace your shaft soon or did you do it already? I sportcompact car mag when they did the det swap in the g20 they put some grease in the freezer fo a little while and put it on the little circle clip (retaining clip) so it is easier to put in ---makes the clip stay centered


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

One the same subject, guys.... Does the midshaft for the SE-R's have any special trick to coming apart? We just pulled the WHOLE thing off the back of the block, and left the mid/half shafts together.

Any tricks?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Freeze da grease!*



wickedsr20de said:


> *<snip>... they put some grease in the freezer fo a little while and put it on the little circle clip (retaining clip) so it is easier to put in ---makes the clip stay centered *



I have used that lil trick on both of my halfshafts AND on a few other halfshaft installs. Works wonders! Thank you, Mr. Kojima!!! (at least that is who I first heard about it from)


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

are you supposed to remove the green block thing (for driver side) from the tranny housing? if so, i pried about 5 inches, but then it's stuck. damn cv boot. i can't understand why you need to remove from the housing when the boot is on the outside. there is the steering boot that i'm gonna have to bypass. can't i just remove the joint that the boot is supposed to protect and just slide it on that way? thanks.

peace
c-mo


----------

